# Sicheres Potential (PL=d) bilden mit Netzschützen



## mcluis (18 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin über verschiedene Darstellungen bzw. Verschaltungen von Netzschützen drübergestolpert, was die Hersteller als Vorschläge von sich geben. Bei Siemens und auch im BGIA-Report werden die Schütze jeweils vom sep. Kontakt angesteuert. 
Pilz im Gegenteil verwendet einen Kontakt und hängt die zwei Netzschüze parallel dran (Sogar bis PL=e).
Mir stellt sich die Frage: Zwei Schutze über 1 Konakt und eine Leitung/Ader ist das renundant? Ist die Zweikanaligkeit an der Stelle nicht aufgehoben? 
Was sagt die Norm dazu?
Im Anhang habe ich die Beispiele von Siemens/BGIA und Pilz zusammengefasst.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## istat_gb (18 September 2009)

also, Redundanz hast du ja noch, da der Ausgang am Pilz - soweit ich weiss - ja auch über 2 Relais in Reihe geschaltet wird.

weitere Redundanz stellt die parallele Ansteuerung der angeschlossenen Relais dar - diese müssen jedoch in der Energiezufuhr zum Motor in Reihe geschaltet werden (Logisch)
EDIT: Ist ja auch auf deinem Anhang zu sehen...

Meiner Ansicht nach ist so Kat. 3 Realisierbar. Dementsprechend auch PL e.

Kat. 4 stellt es wohl nicht dar, da alle Fehler erkannt werden müssen. (DC 99% - hoch)

- Meine Ansicht -


----------



## mcluis (18 September 2009)

Hallo
aber auch die Siemens Geräte haben 2 Kontakte(pro Kanal) im Gerät in Reihe, geben aber trotzdem jeden Schütz seinen sep. Kanal.(Auch in der Zeichnung vom BGIA Report).
Meine Bedenken bei der Pilz-Verschaltung habe ich, wenn die eine (einzige) Leitung zwischen den Not_Halt_Gerät und den Schützen beschädigt wird und 24V(Spulenspannung) von extern( FEHLERFALL) die Schütze angezogen lassen, auch wenn das Not_Aus_Relais abschaltet.
 Bei den anderen Verschaltung würde in solchen Fehlerfall wenigstens noch ein Schütz sicher abfallen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## istat_gb (18 September 2009)

> und 24V(Spulenspannung) von extern( FEHLERFALL) die Schütze angezogen lassen


 
Hierzu kann evtl ein Fehlerausschluss in Betracht gezogen werden.

Wie schon gesagt denke ich, dass es ein kat. 3 System ist:
Redundanzen vorhanden
nicht alle Fehler werden entdeckt
die SF bleibt auch bei einem Fehler aufrechterhalten (hier natürlich die Vorraussetzung, dass Fehlerausschluss auf Kurzschluss) - Hätte ich eigtl vorhin schon schreiben können...

Aber wie die Hersteller auch meist schreiben: Dies sind Beispiele und sind nicht als "Pauschallösungen" anzusehen...


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2009)

Für Kat.3 oder Pl. d habe ich keine Bedenken 2 Schütze an einen sicheren Kontakt zu hängen. Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang sich vielmehr an die Vorschriften der Hersteller bezüglich vorgeschaltete Überstromorgane und Beschaltung der Spulen mit Varistoren bzw. RC-Gleidern zu halten. Solange der Hersteller (Pilz, Siemens) ein für die Kategorie passendes Beispeil liefert und ich mich an das Kleingedruckte mit den Sternchen und Anmerkungen halte, bin ich aus dem Schneider 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Safety (18 September 2009)

*Fehlerausschluss im Elektrischen Einbauraum laut 60204*

Hier eine Antwort von mir zu dem gleichen Thema

Hallo,
wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier um den so genannten Fehlerausschluss. In Deinem Fall wird der in der 13849-2 Anhang D5.2 Tabelle 4 beschrieben.

Fehlerausschluss: Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
Innerhalb eines Elektrischen Einbauraums. Leitung und Einbauraum müssen den jeweiligen Anforderungen entsprechen. Siehe 60204-1

Dann kannst Du zwischen den Geräten davon ausgehen das hier kein Fehler auftreten kann.
Also Du hast einen Ausgang mit KAT4 PLe , zwei Kontakte in Reihe dann gehst Du auf zwei Schütze die Parallel angeschlossen sind. Be der Anschlussleitung macht man dann im Einbauraum einen Fehlerausschluss. Ich habe einige Fachbücher, in denen dieser Aufbau mit diesem Fehlerausschluss, mit KAT4 bewertet wird. 

Meine Meinung dazu:
bis KAT3 PLd O.K. und 1000fach im Einsatz.
PLe getrennte Ausgänge und eine KAT4 Architektur benutzen.
Oder geerdete Abgeschirmte Leitung auf die Schütze
Oder wie bei unserer Pluto -24V Ausgänge.


----------



## istat_gb (21 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hier eine Antwort von mir zu dem gleichen Thema
> 
> Hallo,
> wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier um den so genannten Fehlerausschluss. In Deinem Fall wird der in der 13849-2 Anhang D5.2 Tabelle 4 beschrieben.
> ...


 

genau darauf wollte ich mit dem Satz



> Hierzu kann evtl ein Fehlerausschluss in Betracht gezogen werden.


 
hinaus....


----------

